# Regulator For Disposable Welding CO2



## DRillo (17 Jul 2011)

Hi,

Im going round in circles trying to work out if a specific regulator will fit disposable welding CO2, hopefully someone can help me out.

This is the welding CO2:
http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Pow...posable+390g+Gas+Bottle+CO2/d40/sd2666/p89126

This is the regulator I have been looking at:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Dual...3?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item563d267fb5

Is there an industry standard thread/valve type for these disposable bottles so I can be sure the reg will fit?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Jul 2011)

Hi
Did you read this topic :?:  :arrow: viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696
The regulator you quoted will not fit a disposable bottle.
hoggie


----------



## DRillo (17 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the link, very informative.

Looks like I should just go for a standard refillable cylinder (I assume this is whats called FE?)


----------



## GHNelson (17 Jul 2011)

Hi
Here is a cylinder on e-bay :arrow: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CORNELIUS-KEG-CO2 ... 4aacd41efc
I have purchased a few of these......... good construction and it has a open and close valve.
hoggie


----------



## DRillo (17 Jul 2011)

Hey hoggie,
That is a good price for 2kg, especially as I was just looking at a 320g bottle for the same price!!!

Can you attach the regulator in the OP to the output on this or would you need to remove the valve that comes with it?
Sorry as you can tell, quite new to this.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Jul 2011)

Hi
If you are going down the pressurised Co2 route ....I would advise you to purchase a regulator with adjustable working pressure.
You will need 1.7 bar and above to run some diffusers.
Something like this :arrow: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-regulator-mag ... 3cb2ea5ae4
This regulator will attach to the cylinder I posted earlier.
hoggie


----------



## DRillo (17 Jul 2011)

Thanks again hoggie thats really useful.


----------

